# Can anyone Sex this chick?



## John2016 (Apr 11, 2016)

This is a golden/silver sebright X Mille fleur booted bantam cross. Can anyone sex it?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Guessing a roo.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm156 said:


> Guessing a roo.


Why? What do you see that might help others down the road?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It looks young and the comb and wattles look more developed.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I recently had a couple sebrights and the Roos comb came in really early. At about a month his comb looked like the photo


----------



## John2016 (Apr 11, 2016)

They are over 2 months


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I see a pullet...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I see a pullet because of the "poof" or "bustle" right before the tail. It looks like round feathers.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Can we get a profile view of it's tail feathers?


----------

